

Ask HN: What resume projects would you like to see? - zipfle

I just got laid off, and have two years&#x27; experience as a software engineer (mainly python and JavaScript, but others as necessary). I don&#x27;t have a CS degree, and my portfolio only includes little JavaScript doodads that don&#x27;t illustrate a wide range of skills. What kinds of projects should I work on adding to my portfolio? Should I stick with Python where I&#x27;m comfortable, or start learning Rails or something else? I&#x27;m looking for full-stack and front-end positions.
======
taprun
The type of project will depend greatly upon the type of work that you'd like
to perform. While a novel AI package might be best for some folks, a pretty
web page might be better for others.

That said, with two years of experience, I'd think it more important to meet
others in your field. A friend who can get you past HR is more valuable than
another line on a resume.

